
Forecasting potential domestic and international spread of 2019 coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30260-9/fulltext
======
bookofjoe
>If the transmissibility of 2019-nCoV were similar everywhere domestically and
over time, we inferred that epidemics are already growing exponentially in
multiple major cities of China with a lag time behind the Wuhan outbreak of
about 1–2 weeks.

